# Caribou



## T.P. (Jun 13, 2011)

Anybody done a caribou hunt? If so, how was it? Been on my mind lately and I don't know anyone who has ever been. It looks like it would be a hoot with a trad bow.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 13, 2011)

I know Mike's been.  Maybe he'll chime in for ya.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

That's something I've wanted to do for years. Now if I just had any money, it would be easier.....


----------



## RogerB (Jun 14, 2011)

Big Jim has been. Several times I think.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like a blast. I would love to do that.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's a few picture of my hunt T.P. mIKE


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 14, 2011)

How ya like that wolf? I felt like reaching out and patting on it's head.hehehe.  That was cool to motor up to it. Mike


----------



## T.P. (Jun 14, 2011)

Too dang cool friend!! 

The float plane pics are awesome. Is it an all day hunting type deal, or a morning/afternoon hunt? Or just however much time you want to put into it?

That wolf is grown!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool pics Mike!!!!! Bet that wolf thought you was gonna EAT him for sure!!!! maybe dumb question...but why are some of the smaller antlers red in color?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 14, 2011)

We went out after it got light and stayed out all day and got back before dark because you don't wont something to happen out on the lake when it's dark. The Caribou move during the daylight hours anyway. The ones who hunted from camp on foot stayed out till almost dark.  Weather has a lot to due when ya go out too. My guide Elvis like to go wide open in the boat even with white caps on the lake. Fred and me had our back to the front of the boat and water was hitting Elvis in the face with no concern  at all with a cigarette  in his mouth most of the time. Elvis was a hoot but knew what he was doing.  A picture of Elvis and the cooks which  the one drinking is his wife and the other lady is his sister. A better picture of the wolf and the little Island I was on when I shot my cow. The Island was +or-20 yards by 30 yards. Mike


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 14, 2011)

man, THAT looks like fun.....i'd love to do that someday.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 14, 2011)

Really cool pics, Mike. That would be an awesome trip. I had seen pics of your bou before but not the rest. THANKS!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is a great story from my friend Chuck. He should be joining us here soon.

http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12994


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 15, 2011)

Love the pics Mike!!!


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 15, 2011)

I've hunted them above Cold Foot, AK....just south of Deadhorse.

Pretty amazing experience. Bow only area. My trophy lived to see another day due to a trucker and a jake brake.

Still an amazing experience....the Brooks Mountain Range is the most beautiful place I've ever seen.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome Mike! What an experience.
I wanna go. 

How did you get the meat back?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 16, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Here is a great story from my friend Chuck. He should be joining us here soon.
> 
> http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12994



Highly interesting read buckbacks! 

You say Chuck is planning on joining GON?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow!  If you guys haven't looked at Martin's link, you need to!  Each of the 12 hunters killed two caribou!  What a tale!


----------



## gurn (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the hunt story and pics. Looks ta be ah real good place to go for em. Maybe someday!!


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 16, 2011)

Been several times in several places from Quebec to Alaska. EVERYONE shold find a way to hunt caribou. They are easily my favorite animal and the perfect stickbow big game.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 17, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> Been several times in several places from Quebec to Alaska. EVERYONE shold find a way to hunt caribou. They are easily my favorite animal and the perfect stickbow big game.



Awesome pics, jerry. Is that three different bulls?


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 17, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Awesome pics, jerry. Is that three different bulls?



Yes, three different bulls. One from Quebec and two from Alaska. I have hunted them in a lot of places and have been very lucky. I have had the great fortune to hunt a lot of different animals and without doubt, the caribou is the one animal I could hunt every year. Most agree it is the experience that makes the hunt. I self guide and the wildness of these hunts is what makes them so special.
Dang I am hooked on those big bulls.

We also shot some REALLY big ones. I will try to find some pictures.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome photo's and tales of the hunts!!!

Ya know, I'm not sure if I am physically up to the challenge but a caribou hunt would be awesome. I ain't gettin' no younger that's for sure so if I had or made the opportunity to go on such a hunt with some of my friends here I would likely spend the funds to do it providing I was able. I would first need to pick the brains of you folks that have already been to see just where I might stand in doing it. I don't even know when it is best to go, where specifically to go, or how to prepare for it. Sure looks like an adventure to remember for a lifetime.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 17, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Awesome photo's and tales of the hunts!!!
> 
> Ya know, I'm not sure if I am physically up to the challenge but a caribou hunt would be awesome. I ain't gettin' no younger that's for sure so if I had or made the opportunity to go on such a hunt with some of my friends here I would likely spend the funds to do it providing I was able. I would first need to pick the brains of you folks that have already been to see just where I might stand in doing it. I don't even know when it is best to go, where specifically to go, or how to prepare for it. Sure looks like an adventure to remember for a lifetime.



It can be an overwhelming thought process to go on you first caribou hunt. My first was a solo hunt in Western Alaska and while I had researched the hunt a great deal, I had no idea what I was doing. Most that know me, however, would agree that a lack of knowledge has NEVER stopped me from trying anything. After this hunt, I was hooked from then on. This hunt led to another and another and another for species all over. These were some of the greatest adventures of my life.  Now, before anyone says "sure when you have all the money you want it is easy to..."  I am a fireman and I worked two jobs to get these hunts paid for. You can do it if you want it bad enough. 

 Here is the deal....Make up your mind, get a buddy to split cost and DO IT before life passes you by.  You can do it!

Here are some photos from several hunts. As you can see from these photos, there is a lot more to these bou hunts than just shooting caribou. You will be hooked for life.

I hope all of you that want this type of adventure can be inspired to go for your dream hunt.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2011)

AWESOME photo's Jerry!!!!! Awesome racks too!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 17, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Awesome photo's and tales of the hunts!!!
> 
> Ya know, I'm not sure if I am physically up to the challenge but a caribou hunt would be awesome. I ain't gettin' no younger that's for sure so if I had or made the opportunity to go on such a hunt with some of my friends here I would likely spend the funds to do it providing I was able. I would first need to pick the brains of you folks that have already been to see just where I might stand in doing it. I don't even know when it is best to go, where specifically to go, or how to prepare for it. Sure looks like an adventure to remember for a lifetime.



Count me in!



Awesome pics Jerry!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 17, 2011)

This does look like a wonderful adventure for sure......also one you'd need to start preparing yourself for mentally and physically months in advance. But would be great!!!! I'd sure have to bring a full bottle of naproxen tho!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 17, 2011)

Goodness, I enjoyed those pictures.
Good job sir! Congratulations with all those experiences, and kills. 

Caribou is on my list. I have read of quite a few hunts, outfitters,
areas and such over the last few years.
One day.


----------



## Jayin J (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, that looked like an awesome huntin adventure...


----------



## Ellbow (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks again, Jerry for sharing those pics. Can't wait to do some of those hunts myself.
El


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats on my Bucket List!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 17, 2011)

Boy you've done it now Jerry. I think your pictures have put a few over the top and will be planning a caribou hunt in the future. Yes  once ya go out West or up North you get hook and go back a few times. Mike


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 17, 2011)

For those of you who have taken caribou. How do you like the meat? I have taken one when I lived in Alaska. I have eaten alot of it when we lived with my in laws. My wifes step mother can not eat any animal fat so in her house there is alot and I mean alot of caribou meals prepared. For the most part I do not like the taste of it. Every steak I had, I drowned it in hot sauce.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 17, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Boy you've done it now Jerry. I think your pictures have put a few over the top and will be planning a caribou hunt in the future. Yes  once ya go out West or up North you get hook and go back a few times. Mike



I sure hope it inspires. Georgia is a fine state for hunting but the fact is, it has about .2% of th excitement factor of these wild places. Some may want to start small and do a hunt for under $2k. These would include guided antelope, black bear etc. These are awesome adventures. A step up in cost and a LEAP forward in adventure is a self guided caribou hunt that can be done for about $3K. 

I hear so many folks that are trying to save the money but life just keeps throwing curve, right? Here is a plan that will take out the curves of life and get you out there in 12-18 months but it requires discipline. 

Get a small personal loan from your credit union or bank and book the hunt now for 12-18 months out. This REQUIRES you to pay for the hunt and ENSURE that lifes curves can't wreak your plan. Obviously you should never borrow more than you can afford but working a couple of weekends per month are a small price to pay for a hunt that you will never forget. 
I know several guys that use this plan, just set a reasonable goal an DO IT!

OK, start dreamin...


Step one- get the book: Hunt Alaska Now by Dennis W. Confer. It is a great guide to self guiding for Caribow and Moose in Alaska.  If anyone that is truely serious about a hunt ever needs help with planning a self guided hunt just PM me.


----------



## Thunderflight (Jun 18, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Here is a great story from my friend Chuck. He should be joining us here soon.
> 
> http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12994



Wow! I can't believe that thread is still on OS.com.

I hunted Caribou in 2006 with Tuttulik outfitters. if you read the link you'll see that I took one with my bow and one with my deceased fathers 30-30. 

It was definitely one of the coolest things I have ever done. That said if your going to hunt caribou in Quebec I would be very careful. The outfitter I hunted with went under in 2008. When they did they screwed over 100's of USA hunters. I just read that another Quebec outfitter did the same.

That said, if I were ever to do it again (in Quebec) I would only hunt with Jack Hume. I believe he's bonded and offers trip insurance.  You won't get squat from the Quebec government IRT support either. Check out the caribou forum on bowsite.com and you'll find several threads on this subject.

As of today...... I plan on hunting AK Barren Ground Caribou in 2013 with a friend from Fairbanks. I may use my .300 WSM, but I'll probably also bring my faithful recurve too.  This trip is currently in the planning stages, but for now I don't see why it won't work out.


----------



## Thunderflight (Jun 18, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> it can be an overwhelming thought process to go on you first caribou hunt. My first was a solo hunt in western alaska and while i had researched the hunt a great deal, i had no idea what i was doing. Most that know me, however, would agree that a lack of knowledge has never stopped me from trying anything. After this hunt, i was hooked from then on. This hunt led to another and another and another for species all over. These were some of the greatest adventures of my life.  Now, before anyone says "sure when you have all the money you want it is easy to..."  i am a fireman and i worked two jobs to get these hunts paid for. You can do it if you want it bad enough.
> 
> Here is the deal....make up your mind, get a buddy to split cost and do it before life passes you by.  You can do it!
> 
> ...



wow!!!!!


----------



## Thunderflight (Jun 18, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> I sure hope it inspires. Georgia is a fine state for hunting but the fact is, it has about .2% of th excitement factor of these wild places. Some may want to start small and do a hunt for under $2k. These would include guided antelope, black bear etc. These are awesome adventures. A step up in cost and a LEAP forward in adventure is a self guided caribou hunt that can be done for about $3K.
> 
> I hear so many folks that are trying to save the money but life just keeps throwing curve, right? Here is a plan that will take out the curves of life and get you out there in 12-18 months but it requires discipline.
> 
> ...



I think the first step to going on an out of state adventure is taking that first step. Whether it is a deposit with on outfitter or a reservation with a bush pilot, once you commit you'll be surprised the ways you'll find to be able to afford the trip.

The only nut I haven't cracked yet is a Dall Sheep hunt. I'm not sure if I've got enough blood to sell for that one.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 18, 2011)

Thunderflight said:


> I think the first step to going on an out of state adventure is taking that first step. Whether it is a deposit with on outfitter or a reservation with a bush pilot, once you commit you'll be surprised the ways you'll find to be able to afford the trip.
> 
> The only nut I haven't cracked yet is a Dall Sheep hunt. I'm not sure if I've got enough blood to sell for that one.



Man that dall sheep thing is one I would love to do as well but with my son at 13 years old I am now paying for two trips every time!

I grew up dreaming about hunts in distant far away places and like most people I just kept dreaming but took no action. Then one day I just picked up the phone and booked an air taxi in Alaska without much thought of how to hunt caribou. I will NEVER forget that feeling as I steped on that float plane for the first time. Man what a rookie I was. I remember the pilot asking me where my gun was and the look on his face when I pointed at my recurve. That was 13 years and about 25 "away" hunts ago. 

Now my son is getting the chance to have this feeling of amazment and adventure. He has an unbelievable love of bowhunting and has hunted pretty much exclusively with a bow since he was 8 years old. He has hunted Africa and Wyoming and his next planned trip is a coastal black bear hunt in Alaska.
Dang, I wish I had his life!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW!  Great photos and nice trophies too!  Dan


----------

